# What is this ?



## arachnofab (Nov 25, 2012)

Found in a marsh here in WI


----------



## pitbulllady (Nov 25, 2012)

Looks like a "Swamp Smartweed", or "Knotweed", _Polygonum amphibium_.  We have these here in SC; didn't realize they would be found that far north!

pitbulllady


----------



## arachnofab (Nov 25, 2012)

I wasn't sure either as that I hardly see them around.


----------

